# NVIDIA SoundStorm Systemeinstellung



## Another (25. Juli 2008)

Moin,

wahrscheinlich kann mir hier nur jemand helfen der dieses ebenfalls hat (siehe Topicnamen):

>> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <<

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dort unter Equalizer die Voreinstellung "Spezial" (also so wie man es selber gern hätte) speichern kann?
Ich finds einfach nicht, weiß aber das es mal ging. Auch auf der Herstellerseite finde ich nichts darüber.


----------

